
The Computational Complexity of Machine Learning - luu
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~klivans/395t.html
======
infinity0
Claim: Every time the algorithm makes a mistake, some blocks are demoted.

Proof: This claim is obvious from the algorithm. Every time it makes a
mistake, the chosen block will be demoted.

Proof by inspection, my favourite.

------
ecesena
It's a bit old, 2005. Please add it to the title.

~~~
tensor
The date of mathematical works is hardly relevant. Are you aware of any
publications in the last 10 years that are crucial for people to know about,
or that otherwise supersede material here?

------
aet
Why postscript?

~~~
srean
The defacto standard workflow in CS academia is still to produce a dvi file
from latex sources and then generate postscript from it. I think you will
remember that unlike postscript, pdf became open only in 2008. You can of
course generate pdf directly using pdflatex, unfortunately it doesnt work with
another defacto standard for vector graphics "eps".

What I find unusual is that acrobat-reader and some other pdf viewers do not
attempt to display postscript. A big part of pdf is really postscript
underneath, a pdf viewer already knows how to display a large subset of
postscript.

~~~
aet
Thx, interesting.

